# Can you post screenplays here?



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I've finished a second draft of a screenplay for a 10 min. plus short film. Excuse the occasional typos and tell me what you think.

http://www.files.bz/files/2907/The%2520 ... 0Draft.pdf


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*Steals your work due to the lack of copy right* =P


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn, is it that good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't read books because they confuse me as i'm dyslexic... so i don't know pal... =)


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Bummer. How does that affect you day-to-day?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Well i know fook all... so people tend to see me as a clown only... i'm never took seriously... kinda sucks... but i like being a clown... so =P


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Everyone's a clown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Well i'm a better one... so there =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

By the way, I didn't get past the first scene of that screenplay I tried out. It was interesting, but ultimately, it was just a psychological exploration of a situation I was in. Just the cogs of my mind. I'm no writer, I'm starting to think I'm just a born psychologist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> By the way, I didn't get past the first scene of that screenplay I tried out. It was interesting, but ultimately, it was just a psychological exploration of a situation I was in. Just the cogs of my mind. I'm no writer, I'm starting to think I'm just a born psychologist.


I've learned from screenplays is that whether you write complete crap or not, you've always got to think of writing economically/succinctly and to just get the thing finished before you criticise it. They're never good when you first write them - mine are awful! The trick is to just keep going for the long haul, much like marathon running.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaha,

I'm just not sure that mine really constitute a real look at what is going on between people. All the characters I churn out are deeply thoughtful. The script is full of things like "her eyes wander along the top shelves for a while as if she is perplexed by the anachronistic items there placed". Tehe.

Or "camera wanders in between the bottles of shampoo to the sound of water in the background".

Blah blah blah. Just images of that suggest a thought process or something. Either the camera is taking the place of the eye so that the audience are in the position of the thinker, or the character is musing. Or little ideosyncratic things are expressed by characters that, rather than contributing to the plot, just show some sort of state of mind.

"she throws the milk and jam into the crate with confidence, and marches out of the kitchen with it, walking down the front porch with her mother purposefully".


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Aha, methinks you're a novelist, in a sartre kind of way.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

For some reason, I've always prefered non-fiction to fiction, when it comes to film and prose. It was only recently that I started to look into mythology and classic art a bit that I started to appreciate symbolic characters as important to the human mind.

I guess I would much rather write a book of non-fiction or an elaborate theory than I would a fictional book.

I believe that fiction is a representation of the forms and dramas that exist in peoples' lives.

We love to watch super-heroes and dramas because of what they say about our own lives.

If I wrote something, it would have to be important to me on some level. Unless there was a deeper meaning, I would find it hard to write a novel. As well as that, I have hardly found a niche as a human being, so I think it would be quite ironic for me to write about human relationships in a serious way.

Anyway Tone, you keep up the good work and don't let anything deter you, not this disorder, not your apprehensions, not anything.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thankyou Roz, I appreciate it.


----------

